
Man helped toddler find her parents – smeared online as a predator and fled town - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/06/27/a-man-helped-a-lost-toddler-find-her-parents-police-say-he-was-smeared-online-as-a-predator-and-fled-town/?hpid=hp_hp-morning-mix_mm-toddler%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.ebd4b2a20a5c
======
dTal
That's not all, the man was assaulted as well:

"One man grabbed the girl and the other man, who is the child’s father,
punched the man five or six times... The investigating officer noted the
victim’s face had several cuts and was swollen."

I am more perturbed by the aftermath than the incident, to be honest. The
father is unrepentant for his mistake! Faces no consequences for either child
neglect or assault! And the man isn't even pressing charges, probably because
he's had enough of this whole thing and just wants it to go away.

This attitude will hurt children in the long run. We are killing the last
vestiges of a sense of collective community responsibility for children.
Remember Wang Yue, the Chinese toddler who bled out in the street as adults
simply stepped around her? Is that what we want America to turn into?

------
draw_down
People are so insane about their kids, we have learned to value extreme
suspicion towards adults anywhere children are concerned.

Personally I try to physically stay away from kids when I'm out, because I'm
paranoid about what they will do to themselves that will get blamed on
whoever's nearby.

